# It's Saturday Again.



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Difficult when you only have a choice from two.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quartz day:










Thanks

deano


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my 'Shark' today.










Have a good day

Bill


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

My newly arrived Yao Seiko 007, then I'm decorating







so a change to a MWC G10







The only watch fit for the job









Mike


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Sill the SNK805 but hopefully the strap I found for the frankentron will arrive today.










Foz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

williamsat said:


> Wearing my 'Shark' today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill you quietly keep springing great watches on us .... how many more I wonder?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Quartz day for me too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Something very different for me today, just arrived Seiko LCD from 1977, nice and big, well made and simple...Bit like me


















Just just tried a lumpy on the RLT4 as well, Ill be wearing this later


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Still Speedie this morning at the office...










and most probably Yao diver this afternoon for just hanging around the house


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Quartz for me too today.

My new *Seiko Sportura SNA481*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roamer Stingray JT chronograph (Valjoux 7734)

Bad photo ..


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Quartz Lumpycan


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Still with this one because it's new:










(Althought the Speedy Racing will probably get some wrist time later as I'm trying to decide whether to sell it.)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roamer Stingray JT chronograph (Valjoux 7734)
> 
> Bad photo ..


Here's some better pics but they still don't do it justice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow that is nice John, I`ll have to keep an eye on you know where









Anyway this for the morning....

*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


















and probably this to work in the afternoon.....

*Citizen `7` Miyota 8200 Series 21 Jewel Automatic*


















Haven`t been able to go `double wristed` for a bit of time due to arthritis in my left hand making it very painful to wear anything on that side
















Time for some 30/500


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This is on the desk today..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wow that is nice John, I`ll have to keep an eye on you know where


I am not bored with it yet Mac







.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is nice John, I`ll have to keep an eye on you know where
> ...


The opperative word here being.... *`YET`*


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Quartz day for me too.


I do like the look of this one...

...anymore info on it.??

Thanks

deano


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Is that "7" the new win Mac? It's very nice, why do people bother with "5"'s?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Just just tried a lumpy on the RLT4 as well, Ill be wearing this later


Ohh I must try that! I was looking for a bracelet when I got it nearly a year ago... I hadnt even considered that combination!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

deano42 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Quartz day for me too.
> ...


Hi Dean, Roy stocked them but now apears to have sold out.







Check with him, he had some higher spec 1000M models for around Â£80 (I think)







They have a Seiko movement and are of a superb build quality, nice touches like the crown at 9 and the 1mm recessed glass. I have given it some real abuse and there is not a mark on it, nothing, I am sure it is coated with something as I only have to look at other watches and they scratch.







. I have never owned a better value watch.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Some spec on the Astina, god knows why Roy took a while to shift them, they are available in plenty of places for $245, I can't remember, but I think Roy had them at Â£80ish.









Crown on opposite side

1 way (anti clock wise) ratchet action rotating bezel

Mineral glass lens

Case Size (9 to 3) 46.4mm (12 to 6) 47mm

thickness 11mm

crown diameter 5.5

Screw thread diameter 3.4

band width 20mm

minerial glass 28.3mm

glass is 1mm below top of bezel

Water Rating 50 ATM

500 meters

All Stainless Steel case

Rubber /Pva Strap

Screw down crown


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Is that "7" the new win Mac? It's very nice, why do people bother with "5"'s?


Yep, that`s the one, nice though the gold one was I prefer the steel and the plain bezel










Any chance of a photo of your pair? 

BTW I agree with you, they are much nicer then the `5`s


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Any chance of a photo of your pair?










What forum shall I put the pic in









We should have a 7 v 5 thread but on second thoughts it's no contest!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of a photo of your pair?
> ...


It might upset the Seiko crowd


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RLT20 for me today


















These lumpies are becoming very popular


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Vostock Century Time 'RussArmy' today:


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Wearing this today.....


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Some spec on the Astina, god knows why Roy took a while to shift them, they are available in plenty of places for $245, I can't remember, but I think Roy had them at Â£80ish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

Thanks alot for the info, as I have a friend wanting a divers watch, but wanted quartz with a coloured hand...

deano


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Kzawilin said:


>


I'd like to see a few more of that one if at all possible.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Its just a'novelty' watch, unbranded but certainly different.....


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Wearing my 6309 on my recent purchase from Jason, a nice ready customised Jubilee.

Thanks Jason and hope your feeling better soon.

Derek


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This for me at the moment

*Citizen 21 Jewel hand wind from the 70's*










I'm looking for my second Poljot from 1968 just now.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

This for me today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Wearing my 6309 on my recent purchase from Jason, a nice ready customised Jubilee.
> 
> Thanks Jason and hope your feeling better soon.
> 
> Derek


Your welcome Derek, I just wish I could of brought it round as planned







Damn Toncilitis









Anyway, that is one super sharp photo









Very nice indeed


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Wearing my 'Shark' today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bill,you may have seen the odd picture that Mac has posted of my black faced Breitling Shark.I have had mine many years, bought brand new. In all these past years i have NEVER seen the blue faced version but always wondered what it looked like(opposed to just the picture in my old catalogues.You have made my day!!!I recently bought a superb Breitling Style ,Breitling Blue coloured leather strap for mine from TSS it is exactly like an original Breitling design.Check them out ,it would look superb on yours too


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wow that is nice John, I`ll have to keep an eye on you know where
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the wrist.

Remember me though when you are bored with the Seamaster











Roger said:


> This is on the desk today..


LIKE IT!


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Decoarating so wearing this Orient










Richard


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Sorry to hear about the wrist.
> 
> Remember me though when you are bored with the Seamaster


Thanks Paul and BTW my name`s not Jot


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Oris WorldTimer today. Not the best pic - the watch looks better in person...!


















Knut


----------

